# Craft Stove - Any chance this insert is certified?



## peddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Trying to figure out if this is certified or not!

The new Oregon regulations require removal of non-certified woodstoves/fireplace inserts before closing on a sale.  There are a few Craft stoves by Northwest Steelcrafters on the EPA approved list.

However, we cannot tell the model number without removing the brick surround (will be quite a job to repair!) and pulling the whole thing out.  

Anyone out there recognize the unit, model number, anything?  We want to do the right thing, but not destroy anything in the process unless we have to.

Thank you in advance for any information,

P Eddy


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard. For certain this is an old fellow. Build like a tank, but I'd bet my bottom dollar that it is not certified.


----------



## webbie (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll double BG's bet. Not certified.


----------



## peddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.  Very much appreciated.  Hopefully someone can confirm it!

Also, there is an exemption if it is an antique...


----------



## mellow (Aug 4, 2011)

I had that stove, it was only UL listed, not EPA certified.

It is your standard run of the mill smoke dragon.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28603/


----------



## peddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Mellow.  Did you have to cut your insert out with a torch piece by piece?  Or what? 

Is that standard removal?


----------



## mellow (Aug 5, 2011)

More than likely it is a slammer install and it should just pull right out.  The only thing attaching to it would be a stainless steel liner, you can tell that by opening up the damper and shinning a flashlight up the exhaust like I did in my pictures, mine had a stainless steel chimney connected to it, but if yours doesn't you should just see the flue.

Unless it is some kind of weird install it should just pull out, never seen one bricked in, you need to be able to pull them out to clean the chimney if it doesn't have a stainless steel liner.


----------

